
NY Times Admits It Sends Stories to US Fed Gov for Approval Before Publication - ScottFree
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-06-27/free-press-ny-times-admits-it-sends-stories-us-government-approval-publication
======
deogeo
A few links from that, there's [https://theintercept.com/2018/01/03/my-life-
as-a-new-york-ti...](https://theintercept.com/2018/01/03/my-life-as-a-new-
york-times-reporter-in-the-shadow-of-the-war-on-terror/), with this even more
damning quote by the Pulitzer-prize winner and ex-New York Times journalist
James Risen:

 _" My stories raising questions about the administration’s claims of a link
between Iraq and Al Qaeda were being cut, buried, or held out of the paper
altogether."_

